

Ask HN: Anyone avoiding Chrome because it won't show your passwords? - amichail

This is very annoying and perhaps reason enough for me to not use it when it's released for the Mac.
======
run4yourlives
What do you mean won't show passwords?

wrench thingy -> options -> Minor tweaks -> show saved passwords.

~~~
amichail
Try a newer version.

~~~
run4yourlives
I'm running 2.0.172.28, is there a newer version?

------
jamesk2
I'm not using it because it does not have a master password function and the
google toolbar!

------
jonah
I'm avoiding it because it doesn't have a "Send Link..." command.

------
wmf
One would hope that the Mac version uses the keychain.

